# think of them



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

I know that we all have the Holidays on our mind but take time to Pray for the people that lost their lives today in Iraq. 24 people killed and 60+ injured. They are there to make sure we can do and say the things that we want. Think of them and know that some families are getting the bad news this holiday season.


----------

